# Redfish Rules/Regulations



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

ONLY as a gentle reminder so please don't scream obscenities at me followed up with hand and finger gestures that I'm sure I probably won't understand...

In the July 1, 2014 Florida Saltwater Recreational Fishing Regulations, the slot size for Redfish in the Northwest Florida area is 18" - 27" and anything on either side of these numbers must be released immediately - after photos, of course. But released soonest to prevent harm to the fish. The bag limit for this fish is 2 per angler per day. That means you can't take your 2 fish home and come back the SAME DAY and catch 2 more. 

I do profusely apologize for this post, and the waste your time reading it, if the rules have changed since my July 1, 2014 issue of the rules. And if that be the case, PLEASE EDUCATE ME! The FWC does change the rules sometimes without much fanfare and I may have missed something.

Thx in advance...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> ONLY as a gentle reminder so please don't scream obscenities at me followed up with hand and finger gestures that I'm sure I probably won't understand...
> 
> In the July 1, 2014 Florida Saltwater Recreational Fishing Regulations, the slot size for Redfish in the Northwest Florida area is 18" - 27" and anything on either side of these numbers must be released immediately - after photos, of course. But released soonest to prevent harm to the fish. The bag limit for this fish is 2 per angler per day. That means you can't take your 2 fish home and come back the SAME DAY and catch 2 more.
> 
> ...


 Can I fry one on the bank for lunch and catch & keep 1 more?:whistling:


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

What's different about them?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BF: Them guys have some VERY nice binocs with Carl Zeiss glass. So, from far, far, away, they can see if the onions ur cooking with the Red is a Vidalia or not!!!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't stress yo self!


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

What if you have 3 while culling for a bigger slot?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

They allow so much for consumption of shore don't they? If so does that apply in shore? ?


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

*My First Post*

Hello Everyone, this is my first post and wanted to start with a nice jack crevalle I caught Saturday. It was the first jack crevalle for me that big. My wife caught a 22 inch Red Fish and a White Trout but wouldn't let me take her picture without her makeup checked.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice jack !


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yep,I put them under my mater plants in the spring.Works better than miracle grow.IMO


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

yes, they're good for Satsuma trees also. I bury all my fish carcasses near my fruit trees.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> BF: Them guys have some VERY nice binocs with Carl Zeiss glass. So, from far, far, away, they can see if the onions ur cooking with the Red is a Vidalia or not!!!


 ha ha, I know.....I'm going to hide behind a pine tree.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

reel jewell said:


> Hello Everyone, this is my first post and wanted to start with a nice jack crevalle I caught Saturday. It was the first jack crevalle for me that big. My wife caught a 22 inch Red Fish and a White Trout but wouldn't let me take her picture without her makeup checked.


 Nice pic. of a jack...not sure what that has to do w/ Desert Eagles post...but there it is.


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

*Sorry!*



barefoot said:


> Nice pic. of a jack...not sure what that has to do w/ Desert Eagles post...but there it is.


Sorry! I was trying to post my first post after signing on and haven't figured the correct way to post yet.


----------

